
How to set up Powershell if you've been using *nix for 20 years - nailer
https://github.com/mikemaccana/powershell-profile/blob/master/README.md
======
nailer
Hey HN, author here. This is actually my own personal $profile, plus the
checklist of things I need to be productive on a Windows 10 box.

As you can read, I know my way around *nix - but I like Powershell's
seperation of content from presentation (basically I use 'select' rather than
sed/grep/awk) and native Windows-ness.

The config lets me use stuff I expect - emacs style keybindings (like bash
uses), regular slash, iterm colors, a tabbed terminal, etc. Pull requests or
suggestions are welcomed!

------
rzzzwilson
I've been using *nix for the last 40 years, and I really don't want to go
anywhere near Windows. I'll install Win7 if I want to play a game, but that's
it.

------
gcb0
still less practical than a vm

~~~
nailer
Did you read the article?

Particularly "Minimum Powershell concepts to learn before you rant about how
much you hate Powershell"

